
Just like Trello, but for Gmail - DragApp
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/drag/kadokpknocdadnipihnphaaabanedjnb
======
DragApp
And here's a bit of info on it: Drag ‘n drop your emails between stages; To
Do, Doing and Done until their complete. It makes the hours spent in your
inbox a whole lot easier and more organized.

We use a layout called ‘Kanban’ right inside Gmail. You’ll know it from tools
such as Trello or Pipedrive Kanban is a way of managing tasks in a lean way,
it allows you to visually map your workflow –we’re the first to bring this to
Gmail.

~~~
jvictm
Wow, just had a look and the tool looks really amazing!

------
marcelocr
This is awesome! I use trello a lot, and it's great to have something similar
for my gmail account

------
DragApp
Hey guys, you can transform your Gmail into organized Task Lists. Drag’s free
Task List app turns your inbox into a manageable workspace (just like Trello,
but for Gmail).

I'd really appreciate people's opinions on this Chrome extension.

------
Nardo
Really usefull, I don't know how anyone wasn't thinking about that before.

------
jb21
Brilliant way for me to work and plan my time directly from my Gmail and
removing that tool stack! Also love being able to control and keep an eye on
my emails from here to and put structure around the management

~~~
DragApp
Hey jb21, thanks for this. Great to have the feedback. Quick question, are
there any other tools that you use for Gmail at the moment that organize well?

------
benc44
Great simple tool for managing my task and emails! Love how it has
revolutionised the way I can manage my tasks and really simplified what trello
have done!

~~~
DragApp
Thank you Benc. Are you using anything else at the moment for managing Gmail
aside from Drag?

~~~
benc44
I had previously been using sortd but now I am in with Drag, I couldn't do
without it!

------
samclicks
Great tool, simple but effective. It has really helped me organise my emails.

------
GRuggieri
really like this, i have used trello loads but obviously not in gmail :)

~~~
DragApp
Thanks GR, we love Trello too! It's just not in Gmail just yet :)

